# Wet Glaze 2.0 - From Wax Attack



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Wet Glaze 2.0

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Wet Glaze 2.0 is a pure gloss enhancer. It isn't a polish and it sure isn't a glaze like you have ever used before. It has been reformulated for increased depth, gloss, and dripping wet reflections!

Wet Glaze 2.0 is made with acrylic polymers that form a very strong bond to the vehicles surface so you are sure it will not wash away like other glazes. The polymers also allow Wet Glaze 2.0 to do something that you can't even think about doing with other glazes, they allow it to be topped with a wax or sealant without any bonding or application issues! That means no streaky mess when trying to wax or seal on top of this glaze!

Top Wet Glaze 2.0 with your favorite wax or sealant for added protection and appearance...OR you can even use Wet Glaze 2.0 on top of your favorite wax or sealant for added durability and appearance to them as well! Wet Glaze 2.0 does not contain cleaners so it will not remove your wax or sealant, and if that isn't enough Wet Glaze 2.0 also repels dust! Wet Glaze 2.0 cures instantly and is very easy to remove. You won't believe how wet your vehicle looks after an application of Wet Glaze!

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Red Seat Ibiza

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Firstly, it seems to be a very versatile glaze and having the ability to go over sealants and be layered is just fantastic. I've tried a whole host of glazes and each offer different things.

Wet Glaze offers serious ease of use and a dripping wet finish. I wasn't sure I'd be swayed as I had settled on Amigo being my glaze of choice - but I felt this is on par. It has a slightly wetter finish but doesn't contain any cleansers. I'd use this glaze between waxing as a top up of gloss.

In terms of use - I used a sonus MF applicator pas and spread 2 pea sized blobs on. This seemed to be enough for almost half a panel. When looking at the second layer it seemed to be easier to spread once the panel already had a layer and the applicator pad was loaded with glaze.























































*PROS*

-Ease of use
-Smells nice
-Leaves you car dripping wet
-Can be used under and on top of waxes/sealants
-Economical

*CONS*

-Only con is maybe price point in comparison to competitors (but it's worth it!)

Thanks to Simon at Wax Attack for supplying this. To buy it click me!!!

Update - the day after.

I had decided today that I would give the car another layer in some places - specifically the passenger side wing and door. This was on top of a wax which was on the car, just to get a feel of how to apply it over a wax and what it offers. I wiped down the paint with ONR to get rid of the light dusting on the car and started to glaze. I noticed that with additional layers it seemed to ill the swirls (or at least mask them) a little more. After a 3rd coat the panel looked great and felt seriously slick to the touch. On the back of this I would certainly recommend a second layer. Maybe even do Wet Glaze -> LSP -> Wet Glaze -> LSP to make the shine stand out from the crowd.

I've not taken any pictures as it's far too sunny out to get a good shot on the panels I've done - and I can't take this car anywhere as I'm not insured on it.


----------

